# I won!  I won!



## coachkitten (Aug 10, 2008)

So this is a total suprise haul!  My local counter at Macy's in Redmond, WA has been doing weekly raffles to raise money for the MAC Aids Fund.  Each ticket for the raffle was $5 and I put one in when I went to the counter last Tuesday.  Then yesterday they called and said that I WON!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  So here is a pic of my new MAC goodies!  I am so excited!











List of items:
Charged Water
Solar Riche Bronzing Powder
Prep+Prime Microfine Lip Refinisher
Supreme Lipglass
Astral Lipstick
Black Ore Solar Bits
X-Rocks Sheertone Shimmer Blush
Clue Eye Shadow
Naval Blue pigment vial
Copper Sparkle pigment vial
Dazzleray pigment vial
Pink Grapefruit Lipglass mini
Expensive Lipglass mini
Ornamental Lipglass mini

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 10, 2008)

Congratulations! What a lot of nice stuff, fantastic prize - have fun with your new goodies!


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 10, 2008)

Congratulations on your fabulous new goodies! You got some great stuff


----------



## xbrookecorex (Aug 10, 2008)

WOWWWWWW nice! That's awesome if you only entered 1 ticket and won. I never do rafflers because I feel like you have to enter like 20 to have a chance of winning


----------



## Fairybelle (Aug 10, 2008)

Sweet!!! Congratulations-- you will LOVE Clue e/s!!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 10, 2008)

awesome!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_Congratulations! What a lot of nice stuff, fantastic prize - have fun with your new goodies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yodagirl* 

 
_Congratulations on your fabulous new goodies! You got some great stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbrookecorex* 

 
_WOWWWWWW nice! That's awesome if you only entered 1 ticket and won. I never do rafflers because I feel like you have to enter like 20 to have a chance of winning_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_Sweet!!! Congratulations-- you will LOVE Clue e/s!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_awesome!!!_

 
Thanks everyone!  I am really excited to try all of this stuff out especially the black ore solar bits since I missed that the first time.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 10, 2008)

Very cool.  Congrats!


----------



## UyenNhii (Aug 10, 2008)

My god, you are lucky! I never win anything, ever xD Enjoy!!


----------



## neonbright (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats girl...


----------



## vcanady (Aug 11, 2008)

thats so exciting, congrats!!!


----------



## glassy girl (Aug 11, 2008)

Lucky!!!!!!!!


----------



## PollyRhythm (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm so jealous and happy for you right now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 11, 2008)

Congratulations!! Enjoy!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 11, 2008)

that is super awesome...congrats and enjoy your goodies!!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 11, 2008)

congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 11, 2008)

WOW!!! Congratulations Katie!!!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Aug 11, 2008)

thats awesome!


----------



## ItaliNicki (Aug 11, 2008)

How exciting!! Congratulations!


----------



## n_c (Aug 11, 2008)

That's so cool! Enjoy


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Aug 11, 2008)

Sweet!!!!!! Congrats on all that great MAC stuff!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 11, 2008)

That's so cool, congratulations!


----------



## RoxyJ (Aug 11, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 11, 2008)

Yay, enjoy your items, especially MAC Black Ore!!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 11, 2008)

thats awesome! you're gonna love black ore =D


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 11, 2008)

sweet! congrats!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 11, 2008)

Thats awesome! Solar Riche is the best bronzer. Ever.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh My Gosh! That is so coool


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Aug 12, 2008)

Congratulations on your items


----------



## nunu (Aug 13, 2008)

congratulations!!! enjoy your goodies


----------

